# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  اطلب من اميرة.. غالي والطلب رخيص..

## Princess

السلام عليكم يالنواصر الغوالي

كيفكم عساكم بخير

اي واحد  والا وحده حابب توقيع  جديد .. يجي عند اميرووة وهي برسم الخدمه
بس يحط الشروط والمواصفات اللي يبغاها .. اذا في باله شي معين

وطلبه راح يكون مجاب .. ان شالله بسرع وقت... 
ومايصير خاطره الا طيب  :rolleyes: 

وغاالين والطلب رخيص ...


دمتم بحفظ الرحمن         :bigsmile:

----------


## نور الحوراء

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*ممكن أختي تسوين لي توقيع على ذوقج*

*وتكتبين عليه بنت الحسااا*

*ومشكورة حبيبتي* 

*الله يعطيكِ العافيه.*

----------


## شذى الورد

يعطيك ألـــف عــــــــافية 
                     ممكن تســــــوين لي توقيع
                يكون فيه أسمي ويكـــــــــون فيه ورود 
                 وإذا قدرتي تخلين لـــــــــونه بنفسج
               يكون أفضل وآسفة على الطلبات الكثيرة
                     مشكوووووووورة مقدمآ

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

مادام من أميروووه ليش لا

والله ورجعت أيام المجاكر ياأميروووه

يلا أسمعي ويش أبغى يكون فيه

أبغاه يكوووووووون مررره يهبل 

ومو مكتوب فيه شي غير أسمي ((أسيرة الأحلام))

ويكون فيه فرح كذا يعني ماأبغى فيه ذرة حزن 
أوكــــى

سمعتي ولا لا

خخخخخخخخخخخخخـ

أمزح

المهم أبغاه بسرعه قبل يوم الإثنين سامعه ولا لا

خخخخخخخخخخــ

أمــــــــزح

بس صج أبغاه قبل يوم الإثنين

يلا سي يو

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

هلاا خيتوو

اذا ممكن تسويين لي توقيع رومااانسي

ويسلموو

----------


## Princess

غااالين والطلب رخيص
امهلوني بس يومين بالكثير
اسوورة
ولا يهمش قبل الإثنين ان شالله يكون عندش لى خير
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

بيييب اميرووة وصلت يالغوالي...

تفضلوا بالدوور 

واي وحده عندها اي تعليق والا ودهابأي تغيير تعلمني واني حاضره لا تستحوا هااا 



اول شي نور الحوراء ..... تفضلي ....


 
وهذا الرابط
http://www.q8boy.com/uploads/1a9efb9bc7.jpg
يتبع

----------


## Princess

ممم شذى الورد
تفضلي ...



http://www.q8boy.com/uploads/2ba0b8cc6a.jpg

يتبع

----------


## Princess

توتة تفضلي ..








http://www.q8boy.com/uploads/fb6101e9ab.jpg

يتبع..>>>

----------


## Princess

اسوورة تفضلي




http://www.q8boy.com/uploads/fa4fe30d3e.jpg


ومن جد اللي  عندها اي تعليق والا ودها اغير اي شي تعلمني

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي اختي اميرة المرح على التواقيع الحلوة ..

بس مداخله بسيطة و اسف على الازعاج .. لو تخلي التواقيع مقاساتهم ..

بحجم واحد يكون احلى ..

على الاقل .. 400 في 250 .. يطلع مره تمام ولا  يصير تمدد في الصفحه ..

والمعذره على الازعاج خيتو ... كل الشكر لكِ .. على جهودك المميزة ..

دمتي بود

----------


## Princess

وعليكم السلام والرحمه
لا ازعاج ولا شي   :bigsmile: 
طلب الإداره على العين والراس ياهلا اخوي شبكه 
وان شالله الباقيين احط هالشي بعين الإعتبار ..
يعطيكم العافيه
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## حميد

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*نفسي في توقيع حلوو صورة فرح وكلام من ذوقك يناسب الكلام والصورة* 
*وحجم التوقيع ابيه 400×245 بيكسل*
*ورحم الله والديك ع الابداع*
*مع خالص تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياهلا فيكمـــــــ
والله حركتاات اميروووه
الصرااحة رهيبيبن
صحيح توقيعي توي مسويتنه 
بس ابي واااحد احلى 
ابي يكوون زي حق اسيرة الاحلام <<<<<تغاار
ههههههههههههههه
يكون وردي
ومشكوورة مقدما

----------


## Princess

من عنوني ليالي طلبش اندرج في قائمة اميره .. وجاري التنفيذ
ان شالله الليله يكون عنددش ولا يهمش .  :bigsmile:  
بشوور هههههههههههههه من جد
لعن يووم الغيره.. احلى غيره . .  :wink: . عاد اسوور راعية التوقيع لسا ما شافته... وانتين نقزتي تبغي زيها ههههههه 
حسبي الله على شرش .. من عيوني واحلى توقيع وردي كيوت لأحلى بشوور  :cool:  
انتظرووني 
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

الــــــــــــــريم غناتي.. شفتي التواقيع اللي سويتهم للأعضاء
ما اسوي الا بهالطريقه وبهالأسلووب.. توني مبتدئه .. بعدني ما اكتسب خبرات اكثر ..
 حتى الجلتر ما استخدم ..   :embarrest: 

وانتي براحتش عزيزتي تبغي مثل الأعضاء على عيني وراسي ..

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

شمووع هلااا منوره
تسلمي من ذوقش
ويللا انفضي غبار الملل عنش وحركي 

يعطيش الف عافيه 
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## صدفة البحر

هلا عيووووووووووووووني أميره >>

إلي بغيته بالضبط نفس الي قلتيه ( صدوفه ) مو صدفة البحر >> كفايه على جنب في 

مشاركاتي يطلع صدفة البحر بغيت اسمي في لمعة وواضح ما ابغى فيه حركة غناتي ..

يسلمووووووووووووووووا 

اختش صدفووووووووووووووه

----------


## Princess

خلاص غلاي
بكره توقيعك عندك
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

عزيزتي صدوفه
توقعيش وصل 
اي تعليق لو تغيير اني حاضره
تفضلي



http://gmrup.com/up/photo/13F28648.jpg


دمتي بحفظ الرحمن  :bigsmile:

----------


## النور المؤمل

اميرة وحشتيني وحشتني تصاميمش الحلوة 
ابغى اطلب طلب منش 
ابغى خطوط جميلة اضيفها عندي في الفوتوشوب 
اذا ممكن 
تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

اميررروووووووووووووووووووه  غرت ماني ابغى اغيرررر توقيعي

وذوقك حلو ماله داااعي اتشرط  :wink: 

بس ابغى لونه نيو نيو >>>> توها ما بتتشرط خخخ :toung: 

ودمتم 

مشكووووووره مقدما

----------


## صدفة البحر

هلا اميره ...

يسلموا الانامل الي سوت هالتوقيع الصراحة ذوقك رفيع الله يخلف علينا ..

بس الحقيقة كلما احط الرابط ما ترضى تطلع لي الصورة واستمليت منه وازهقت وف اذآني 

كل تطلع مربع بس فاضي وإذا قلت له اظهار الصورة يختفي المربع بالكامل ..

ويش السبب ؟؟

اختك العفريته صدفة

----------


## النور المؤمل

هلا اميرة 
ادري جنناش من كثر الطلبات بس ماعليه
ابغى اعرف اذا انت سويتي تصميم لتوقيع بعدين كيف اجيب الرابط حقه وتحطية في الموقع 
او بمعنى اخر كيف اضيفي صورة الى موضوعش 
اني مااعرف علميني 
بالتوفيق

----------


## Princess

هلااا اعذروني على التأخير

كبرياائووة دبه طمااعه .. ما اخذ له شهرر توقيعش يالغيورة القشرااا
ما عليه نسوي لش غيره
امرنا لله ..

ولو من عيووني خيتي 

انتظريه .. عاد انتين بتتشيرطي على كيف كيفش وبتختاري الصور والحاله.. مو مقابلتني 24 ساعه...

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

صدووفة غناتي ... 
 

*يسلموو من ذوقش..* 
*هذا رابط التوقيع مره ثانيه..*

*http://gmrup.com/up/photo/13F28648.jpg*

*واذا ما طلع الظاهر المشكله في حسابش* 
*فراسلي الإداره او حطي مشكلتش في منتدى الإقتراحات والشكاوي وان شالله خير*

*منوره غناتي وحياش* 

*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## Princess

نووور غناتي هلاااا

حبابه
هذا رابط للخطوط فيه ملف احفظيه عندش.. واذا ما عرفتي كيف تركبي الخطوط في الفتوشوب
قولي لي وتالي اعلمش لأني الحين مستعجله بعد يمكن ساعتين او اكثر برجع ..

http://upload.9q9q.net/file/Ijf6a4DBa/-------------.zip.html


وبالنسبة لطريقه وضع التواقيع ..
شوفيها على هالرابط

http://www.alnassrah.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4013


والصورة غناتي .. توقفي عليها وبالماوس الأيمن.. تختاري خصائص .. properites 

بيطلع لش مربع فيه رابط للصوره مثل الروابط اللي احطها ...
حدديه بالماوس .. وبعدين اضغطي من الكي بورد ctrl +c
عشان يننسخ الربط... وبعدين بالمنتدى بمربع ادراج الصورة امسحي كل شي فيه .. واضغطي بداخله ..
ctrl+v

يلزق الرابط وتطلع الصوره

ومنوره غناتي واني حاضرة لأي شي تبغيه..

واذا ما فهمنتي اي شي ارجعي اسألي ولا تستحي 

واني بأقرب فرصه باجاوبش  :bigsmile: 

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## معجزه

سلامـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

عجبتني التواقيع الي صممتيها

فحبيت اطلب منك توقيع  :embarrest: 

شروطي >>>>>>>>>> :amuse: 

ابيك تستخدمي ذي الصوره 



http://www.3tt3.net/up/uploads/2H207718.jpg

وابي تكتبي عبارات حلوه من عندك تناسب اسمي < معجزه >

واتمنى يكون لون التوقيع مزيج من اللونين الاسود والازرق 

واذا حسيتي ان الشروط تقيدك لا تلتزمي ابها

وشكراااا مقدمااااا

----------


## النور المؤمل

انا صممت اليك توقيع بس ماحطيت كلام لان ماعندي 
بس المشكلة ان انا ما اعرف اجيب الرابط واحطها اليك عشان اتشوفها 
وانتي يااميرة ادري بتقولي ملقوفة بس انريحش اشوي 
معجزة اذا تبغى التوقيع علمني كيف اجيب الرابط واحطها اليك لكي ترها

----------


## النور المؤمل

اميرة ادري تعبتش وياي 
بس ما عرفت احط صورة اذا ضغطت على الصورة وهي موجودة مثلا في المستندات وضغطت خصائص ونسخت 
C:\Documents and Settings\user\My Documents\My Pictures\من تصميمي
وحطيت الا نسخته في ادراج صورة بعدين يطلع اليي الصورة فيها علامة اكس 
ولا تطلع 
مادري ويش السالفة 
شكرا لك عزيزتي امورة

----------


## Princess

معجزه .. غالية والطلب رخيص حبابه حفظت الصورة عندي وان شالله توقيعش قريب اسوي لش

-----------------------------------

النوور المؤمل.. هلااا.. كم مره قلت لش لا تقولي تعبتوني.. ترى باطيح فيش بدست ..  :evil: 
تعبكم راحه غناتي واني حاضره ..  :bigsmile: 

لااا غناتي النور




> بس ما عرفت احط صورة اذا ضغطت على الصورة وهي موجودة مثلا في المستندات وضغطت خصائص ونسخت 
> C:\Documents and Settings\user\My Documents\My Pictures\من تصميمي
> وحطيت الا نسخته في ادراج صورة بعدين يطلع اليي الصورة فيها علامة اكس 
> ولا تطلع





حبيبتي  :embarrest:  اسمحي لي ما دريت بش يعني فكرتش تبغي تحملي صورة من النت.. اذا الصورة موجوده في النت .. في موقع او منتدى مثلا .... ما عليش الا انش تستخدمي الطريقه اللي ذكرتها لش ...

اما..
اذا عندش صورة في جهازش مثلا في المستندات
اولا:  لازم يكون عندش موقع لتحميل الصور.. 

 في عدة مواقع لتحميل الصور .. ممكن تدخلي القوقل وتكتبي مواقع لتحميل الصور.. ويطلع لش وايد اختاري اللي تبيغه 

اني بعطيش من عندي رابط
http://gmrup.com/up/
احفظيه عندش بالمفضله يفيدش..

بعد ما تدخلي الموقع في زر  Browse تضغطيه بيفتح لش نافذة المستندات افتراضيا او اي نافذه بجهازش .. تختاري الصوره اللي تبغيها من هذي النافذه.." الصور هذي صورش على جهازش "
بعدين تضغطي افتح  .. open
بعدين تحميل .. بيحمل لش الموقع صورتش من جهازش للنت..
بيطلع لش بعدها صورتش تحتها عدة روابط
1_رابط للصورة مباشره..
2_رابط للمنتديات..
روابط ما ني ذاكره بالضبط ويش اسمها
بس المهم تنسخي واحد من هالرابطين  1 او 2
طريقة النسخ من لوحة المفاتيح ctrl+c
بعدين في المنتدى في مربع الصورة ctrl +v


وبتطلع لش ان شاء الله

منور غناتي واي سؤال اني حاضره  :bigsmile: 

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

كبرياااؤه .. اسمي مقابلتنش وفيسي ما يفارق فيسش خخ التوقيع خذيه من عندي مباشره.. :wink:  


حبابه معجزه
توقيعش وصل
اي تعليق او تغيير اني حاضره
تفضلي 
[IMG]http://www.************/get-7-2007-l3mgrugt.jpg[/IMG] 



http://www.************/get-7-2007-l3mgrugt.jpg 


دمتي بحفظ الرحمن  :bigsmile:

----------


## صدفة البحر

هلا اميرة المرح ..
قال لي شبكة الناصرة هذا الكلام وبيني وبينش ترى ما عرفت ويش يقصد بس فشيلة اقول له وهذا هو الكلام ( موقع التحميل .. اي الموقع الا محطوطه عليه الصورة ..غير موجودة فيه .. اختاري لك موقع ثاني تبقى في الصورة ..دائما ... وراح يكون ظاهر معاك .. )
إذا فهمتِ ردي علي .. 
وإذا امكن  تغيري الكلام اللي في الصورة تبعي وتكتبي 
( أمدّ أنا وغرقان ايدي لأيامِ
رمتني ع الشطآن وحدي الآلامِ
تحت ظلال احزان 
راح اقضي اعوامِ )
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة

----------


## Princess

هلا صدوفه
اتوقع الموقع اللي حملت لش به التوقيع الصورة فيه اختفت 
فغيرت لش موقع التحميل وغيرت الكلام
هذا اللي يقصده الظاهر اخونا شبكه..

تفضلي



[IMG]http://www.************/get-7-2007-a8zczbcr.jpg[/IMG]


http://www.************/get-7-2007-a8zczbcr.jpg


دمتي بحفظ الرحمن  :bigsmile:

----------


## معجزه

سلامـــــــــــــــــــــــــ

معجزه انتي في تصميمك صراحه

تسلمي يالغلا

ومرسي ثاني

 :embarrest: 

بايــــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## Princess

يسلموو حبابه معجزه
من ذوقش
منوره يالغلا
وحياش بأي وقت
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

*هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي*
*أموووووووووووووووره شحالش؟؟ إنشالله زينه؟؟*
*المهم...*
*أبغى من عندش توقيع جديد وأبغاه يجنن*
*وإنشالله ماأثقل عليش*
* تحياتي*

----------


## Princess

:weird:   الحيــــــــــــــــن..
اسيرة الأحلام= اسيرة ماضيها..؟؟!!  :wacko: 

كححح .. كح .. احم << صحه صحه  :wink: 

توني ادري <<< نايمه في العسل اميرووه  :embarrest: 

من عيوني على قولتش اسيرة ماضيها هذا يبغى له ستايل حزين.. 
بس الصراحه..  :sad2:  اسيرة الأحلام كان احلى .. 
بس كلهم اسيرووة  :rolleyes: 

طلبش وصل
وان شالله يجاب قريبا
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن ..

----------


## النور المؤمل

اهلين اميرة اني فتحت الرابط وسويت نفس الا قلت اليي بس لما احمل الصورة ايقول اليي انها لاتتوافق مع الامتددات المسوح بها لكن اني جربت صور امتداتهم jpg لكن نفس الكلام 
اذا كنتي تعرفي ويش السالفة علميني والا ارسلي اليي موقع تحميل ثاني اذا عندش 
واستحمليني على كثرة الطلبات اوه اوه نسيت لالا تستحميليني اخاف الحين اتنتفيني وتحطي فيي دست هههه انا في انتظار جوابك 
يعطيك الله العافية غناتي

----------


## معجزه

سلامـــــــــــــــــــــــــ

عدنا بقولك اميره اذا عندك نسخه 

من التوقيع الي ساوتيه لي 

لان الرابط قفل قبل ماحفظ التوقيع

والله يوفقك 

اشوي اهمال من عنا  :embarrest: 
بايــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## النور المؤمل



----------


## النور المؤمل

اخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيرا استوى عندي 
ياأميرة من موقع تحميل ثاني شكرا لك يااختي العزيزة الغالية نخدمش انشأالله في المناسبات
يعطيك ربي العافية

----------


## العجمية

السلام عليكم
           ابي توقيع حلو
            لو سمحتي 

و شكرا

----------


## محب القائد

*مشكورة أميرة يعطيش العافيه على التوقيع* 
*لا خلا و لا عدم*

----------


## غرورالورد

بليزززززززززززز أبي توقيع جنان يطيرالعقل
يعني يكون كريزي يزي الي كنت حاكته وشالوه :evil:  لي :sad2: 
يكون فيه أبيات شعر
ومكتوبة علية غرورالورد
لاتكسحواني
ترى جننتوني :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:

----------


## Princess

معجزه حبابه
الرابط موجود تحت التوقيع

عموما هذا هو

http://www.************/get-7-2007-l3mgrugt.jpg
-------------------------------

خيي محب القائد..
العفوو وتسلم اهم شي عجبكم وحياك بأي وقت  :bigsmile: 

----------------------------------
اسيره ماضيها غناتي اسمحي لي على التأخير
تفضلي غناتي

اي تعليق لو تغيير اني حاضرة




http://gmrup.com/up/photo/6lU44197.jpg

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن


--------------------------------------
العجميه ... 
غرور الورد
طلباتكم وصلتني
وجاري التنفيذ
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن  :cool:

----------


## غرورالورد

الف شكر لكي اختي مقدما :embarrest:  :amuse:

----------


## Princess

العفوو خيتي غرور  :embarrest:  
العجميه خيتوو وصل توقيعش اي انتقاد لو تغيير فيه اني حاضرة
تفضلي.. 
 


http://gmrup.com/up/photo/2ey20905.jpg 
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن  :bigsmile:

----------


## Princess

خيتي غروور  :bigsmile: 
توقيعش وصل
اي تعليق تغيير شي ما شيات اني حاضره
تفضلي




http://gmrup.com/up/photo/kRu23757.jpg


دمتي بحفظ الرحمن  :cool:

----------


## العجمية

شكرا لج اميرة المرح على التوقيع

----------


## Princess

العفووو حبابه منوره
وحياش بأي وقت

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## غرورالورد

أخيتي أميرة
يعجز لساني عن شكرك
دمت في أمان الله وحفظة
أختك غرور :embarrest:

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

*مشكوووووووووووووره أميروووه*
*مررررررررررررره رووووووووعه* 
*يسلمووو يالغلا* 

* تحياتي*

----------


## ام باسم

تسلمي اميره

متاخررررررررررررره وبقوووووووه
صح ؟؟؟

بس تسلمي وماقصرتي 
يعطيش العافيه

----------


## Princess

العفووو جميعاا
وهلا ام باسم منوره وين هالغيبه فقدناش عسى المانع خير
ياهلا فيكم

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 :bigsmile:  غريبه جاي اهنا موو ....

جاي ابي توقيع من عندك  :amuse:  ..

بس بشرط بعد الكلامات ابيها نفس الموجوده عندي ..

 :cool:  اهم شي حلوو وعلى ذووقك ..

 :toung:  واذا ماركبته ماتزعلي .......  >>>>> يمزح  :rolleyes: 

كل المودة

----------


## Princess

:embarrest:  يؤ يؤ يؤ المدير بكبره عندنا يامرحبا يامرحبا
يشرفني والله اسوي لك خيي توقيع .. وان شالله بقرب وقت راح يكون موجود.. 
تسلم على التواجد   :amuse: 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ملاك الناصره

السلام عليكم... أول شي مشكوره خيتو أموووووووووووووووره على الموضوع الرائع وربي يعطيش مليون عافيه بحق محمد وآل محمد ..وبعدين أني بطلب منش توقيع بس انشاء الله ما أكون مضايقتنش لأن الصراحه اني طلباتي وااجد في التوقيع<<<ياربي دفشه اني غفيتي البنت ياملاكوه
المهم ماباطول عليش بهدرتي المقدره وكلامي الفاضي 

ابغى التوقيع يكون حزيييييييييييييييين مره والكلام الي فيه كلام حب حزين وعتاب يعني كيف اقول ..اممممم يعني لما يحب الشخص واحد ويطلع هذا الشخص خاين ومايستاهل المحبه بينما الانسان الي قام بحبه انسان طيب وقلبه صافي ونظيف ..بس في نفس الوقت ابغاه كلام حب ..ادري عني طلباتي مو معروفه بس شاسوي ما اعرف اشرح ما احد يفهم الي ابغاه بس انشاء الله انتي تبيضي الوجه .. وابغاه مكتوب فيه اسمي ..بس عفيه غناتي ابغاه مرررررررررره حزين ...طولت عليش بطلاباتي المعفنه بس استحملينا ..تحياتي ملاك الناصره

----------


## Princess

ملاك الناصره فهمت عليش غناتي
وما يصير خاطرش الا طيب
انتظريه قريبا
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

خيي شبكه
توقيعك وصل
سويت ثنين
واختار اللي يعجبك
واذا ما عجبوك قول لي ويش الستايل اللي حابنه
وابدا ما في احراج وعادي لو ما ركبت واحد منهم
ما بزعل
 :rolleyes: 
تفضل


[IMG]http://www.************/get-7-2007-h02sm5da.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://www.************/get-7-2007-zfg7e09q.jpg[/IMG]

دمت بحفظ الرحمن  :cool:

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم ايدينك والله التواقيع ثنينهم جنان ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## Princess

تسلم خيي شبكه   :bigsmile: 
من ذوقك وحياك بأي وقت يا هلا منورنا

خيتي ملاك الناصره
توقيعش وصل .. تفضلي واي تعليق لو تغيير قولي واني حاضره



[IMG]http://www.************/get-7-2007-56dx470m.jpg[/IMG]



http://www.************/get-7-2007-56dx470m.jpg


دمتي بحفظ الرحمن  :cool:

----------


## العبرات الدامية

يعطيك العافية خيتو اميرة 

انا خاطري بتوقيع على ذوقك وانا واثقة من ذوقك خيتو

شوفي الشي اللي يناسب اسمي وسويه

وتسلمين خيتو

----------


## سيناريو

*ألو.. طلب بيتزا ههههههه قصدي توقيع أبيه يكون* *لونه أزرق* *مكتوب عليه سيناريو ويكون روعععة مثل تصاميمش ياقمر إذا مافي كلافة*

----------


## Princess

العبرات الداميه
سيناريو

طلباتكم وصلت عندي .. وان شالله توصلكم قريب
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## رحيق الزهور

ممكن توقييييع

----------


## سمراء

هلاا اموور
شخبارج؟؟
ما ابي اطول عليج
بس ابي توقيع حلوو ورومانسي على ذوقج
ادري بتعبج وياي بس اتحمليني
تحياتي لج
سمرااء

----------


## ظل الظلام

أنا أريد توقيع ديني (إسلامي). 
وإذا ممكن ينكتب عليه اسمي(ظل الظلام)

----------


## Princess

عذرااااااااا على التأخير
العبرات الداميه
التوقيع وصل ... اسمحوا لي..  :bigsmile:  النك ما قدرت اميز بنت والا ولد..؟؟ ولا في توضيح بخانة الجنس  :rolleyes: 
عموما تفضلوا واي تغيير لو تعليق اني حاضره

[IMG]http://www.************/get-7-2007-53e0s9qg.jpg[/IMG]



http://www.************/get-7-2007-53e0s9qg.jpg


دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

سيناريو  :bigsmile: 
حبابه توقيعش وصل
اي تغيير اني حاضره

تفضلي

[IMG]http://www.************/get-7-2007-7ex7ue04.jpg[/IMG]


http://www.************/get-7-2007-7ex7ue04.jpg

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن  :bigsmile:

----------


## Princess

حبابه رحيق الزهور
توقيعش وصل
اي تغيير اني حاضره
تفضلي




http://www.9m.com/upload/27-07-2007/0796101185548684.jpg

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن  :bigsmile:

----------


## وعود

*هلا أمورة أبغى توقيع على ذوقش و الله يعطيش العافية ..*

----------


## سيناريو

مشكورة ياقلبي على التوقيع تسلمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي مررررررة حلو

----------


## سيناريو

حطيته طلع صغير والكلام مومواضح عموما مشكورة

----------


## سيناريو

الأخت سيناريو  حضرت جنابها تقول ان التوقيع مممرة حلو بس في ابداع  أكثر ماظهر ماعلي ياقلبي ...اممممم
مشكلتها تحب الابتسامة الدافيه والبنت الخجوله يعني نفس توقيعي الحين مااقدر استغني عنها هالبنيه واحب الألوان  ماحب يكون التوقيع معتم لا ابغى في زهوه ولا اقولش دخلي البنيه في التوقيع الجديد ...ول ول صارت جريدة
ومكتوب عليه نتمنى لوتتحول الهموم الى مهملات في ارض غير ارضنا والغموم الى غيمات في سماء غير سمائنا
واذا ماتقدري عادي مابزعل

----------


## Princess

حبابه سناريو
منوره عزيزتي ولو مافي مشكله
بس الظاهر عندش مشكله بحسابش لأن توقيعش صغير بالمره

والصوره  ممكن تحمليها لي وتحطيها هنا لأنها بعد صغيرره مرره
وما تطلع حلوه في الشغل
واني حاضره

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## سيناريو

شكرررررررررررررررررا   ياقلبي واذا انحلت المشكلة برد عليك

----------


## Princess

سمراء خيتيو
توقعيش وصل

تفضلي

[IMG]http://www.************/get-7-2007-cjv57lya.jpg[/IMG]


http://www.************/get-7-2007-cjv57lya.jpg

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن  :amuse:

----------


## Princess

ملااااحظه ...


حبايبي .. يسعدني اني اخدمكم من عيوني .. :bigsmile: 
بس رجاء يعني اطلبه منكم.. :amuse: 
اني قلت في بداية الموضوع... اللي عنده شروط رجاء يقولها.. واللي يبغى كلام معين يحطه.. واللي عنده اي صورة وحاب اني اسوي له بها التوقيع يحملها لي هنا..

بس الله يهديكم.  :huh: . يعني .. اذا قلت ليكم اي تغيير اني حاضره.. تغيير في التوقيع نفسه.. اغير اللون .. وضعية الصورة اللي بالتوقيع .. اشيا كذا,,
اما اني اذا خلصته .. يكون التعليق .. لا ابغى الصورة الفلانيه.. والا الكلام الفلاني .. وكان الطلب سابقا فااضي من الشرووط.. الصراحه اسمحوا لي...

اختي سيناريو لا تخافي منتين المقصوده بالكلام لحالش سووها فيني قبل وربي حااضره ومن عيوني... بس يوم البي هالشي لأحد اشوف كثرت هالحركه .. 

عموما .. شوفي حل لمشكلتك.. وحطي لي الصوره اللي تبغيها ...
 وانتي اخر وحده اغير لها توقيعها بشكل جذري..

واكرر اللي عنده شروط يحطها.. يقول لي بالضبط 
1_ اللون..
2_الصور اللي يبغاها.. من عندي والا من عنده وويش نوعها..
3_ الكلام..


اسمحوا لي .. بس الصراحه كذا اتعب اني ..  :wacko: 
فلو تكررت هالحركات.. ممكن اضطر اسفه اطلب الإداره يقفلوا الموضوع...
لأني ما احب اشوف طلب بدون ما ارد عليه  :amuse: 
وياهلا فيكم.. 


جاري عمل بقية الطلبات..
اتمنى ما احد يتحسس من كلامي ويزعل 

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## سمراء

يسلمو حبيبتي اموورة
يعطيج الف عافية
وانشاء الله ما اكون تعبتج وياي
تسلم ايدج

----------


## سيناريو

طلعت لش قروووووووووون أموووورو  انحلت المشكلة وحطيت التوقيع  كبير .خلاص اقتنعت فيه لاالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
لاتقولي  زعلت البنيه easy
يعطيش العافيه ربي  والله يجعله في ميزا ن الحسنات

----------


## Princess

هلا سيناريو... العفو غناتي لا ابد والله اا بغيتي اغيره اني حاضره

اعذروني على التأخير
جاري تنفيذ باقي التواقيع

----------


## Princess

هلااا اخوي ظل الظلام

توقيعك وصل اي تغيير اني حاضره




[IMG]http://www.************/get-8-2007-j1l76myf.jpg[/IMG]



http://www.************/get-8-2007-j1l76myf.jpg

دمت بحفظ الرحمن  :bigsmile:

----------


## Princess

حبابه وعود
توقيعش وصل
اعذريني على التأخير    :embarrest: 
بس الصراحه احترت ويش اسوي لش فسويت لش بناء على صورتش الرمزيه
توقيع به السيد حسن  نصر الله يحفظه وينصره
تفضلي واي تغيير فيه اني حاضره

[IMG]http://www.************/get-8-2007-lve0wrnx.jpg[/IMG]


http://www.************/get-8-2007-lve0wrnx.jpg


دمتي بحفظ الرحمن  :bigsmile:

----------


## Princess

اعزائي
خلاص
عفوااااااا
اميروووه بتوقف استقبال طلبات على التواقيع
فلا تحرجوها بطلب...  :amuse: 
لأنها ما راح تقدر تسوي .. << بتاااخذ اجازه  :wink:  

يعني الموضوع مقفل من قبل اميروووه
حتى اشعااار اخر  :cool: 

ودمتم بحفظ الرحمن  :bigsmile:

----------


## وعود

يعطيكِ العافية أمورة على التوقيع ..

----------


## رمش السعاده

ممكن تعمل لي توقيع واكون ممتنه شكرااااااااا

----------


## Princess

> ممكن تعمل لي توقيع واكون ممتنه شكرااااااااا





 :rolleyes: 





> اعزائي
> خلاص
> عفوااااااا
> اميروووه بتوقف استقبال طلبات على التواقيع
> فلا تحرجوها بطلب... 
> لأنها ما راح تقدر تسوي .. << بتاااخذ اجازه  
> 
> يعني الموضوع مقفل من قبل اميروووه
> حتى اشعااار اخر 
> ...






اسفه ..  :embarrest: 

اتمنى تلاقي الطلب عند غيري
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الرادود

ممكن توقيع بسيط وراقي وهادي

فيه صورة الحلواجي 

ابي الكتابة : الوداع الوداع أهل بيتي الوداع يا عليلي يا مريضي الوداع

----------


## Princess

تحرجووني كذاا   :embarrest: 
اني كتبت وبالخط العريض يا اخواني وخواتي
اعذروني  :rolleyes: 
ببطل تسوية تواقيع حتى اشعار اخر
اعذروووني
مضغووطه مره ومشغوله  :wacko: 
وان شالله تلاقوا طلبكم عند غيري وبأقرب وقت        :bigsmile: 
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## بريط

مشكوره اختي اميره المرح

        تحياتي بريط

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ممكن توقيييييييييييييييييييييع بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز
اميره المرح هل تستطيعين؟؟
تحياتي
ريوووووش

----------


## Princess

ويي ريوش الغلا ما اقدر اعذريني 
قبلش طلبوا 3 وقلت لا
لأني خلاص بقفل الموضوع
اسمحي لي غناتي وان شالله تحصلي طلبش عند غيري..

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------

